# Honey for Food Stamps, EBT, Farmers Market Cards, Payments, etc....



## angel (Jul 23, 2013)

Needing to know before I'm faced with this scenario. Is there a set standard for accepting certain types of payments (ebt, food stamps etc) at certain types of events (farmers markets, trade shows etc)? I realized that there could be people wanting to purchase honey (food) and didn't know any types of laws/regulations/permits or standards involved. I'd hate to accept something and get in trouble, and then again vice versa, I'd hate to NOT accept something and get in trouble.

First time selling food related products.

Just wondering if there are any good reads or something someone can point my direction to?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Cash always works with no strings. I use Square for cards but if someone on welfare wants my honey they can pay like everyone else.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

At our local Farmers Market, EBT acceptance is handled by the Market itself. The customer trades their EBT for tokens, then the tokens are used at the individual vendors for purchases. The vendors then settle up with the market by trading their tokens for cash or credit on market fees. Limited info at this page: http://www.greenevillefarmersmarket.com/ebtsnap-at-the-market.html


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

every state is different. markets vary within states...ask market management.


----------

